# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Blasting and cruising Test as a powerlifter

## endpoint

Is there anyone here who uses the blasting and cruising method for powerlifting or strongman?

I was considering running 250mg test e everyweek (cruising) then during a lead up to a meet bump it too 500mg and then add in other compounds.

I am pretty much going to be on HRT for a while, so I thought I might bump up the dosage during the cruise times so I have a chance of gaining strength

----------


## Bigd89

Im wanting to enter a powerlifting meet in the next year, so ill be cruisin at 200mgs test and blast ever 3-4 months for about 8 weeks.

----------


## BgMc31

I do. I cruise with 200mgs a week during the year, then go to 750mg 8-12 weeks from a comp. Then length of time depends on the comp. If its a heavy strongman contest, I do 12 weeks. If its a powerlifting meet, I do 8 weeks.

----------


## endpoint

Thanks Guys.
BgMc31 with the cruising dose of 200mg do you gain strength at all (i am talking week to week)? or do you just putter along not gaining much strength till you blast

----------


## DFRELAT

I knew some strongman few years ago who were cruising on 500mg of test so they'd never go down too much and still have a little progress until blasting again. They were big guys though, 300lbs+

----------


## BgMc31

Dfrelat, I walk around at about 305-310. 500mg seems a bit much, but too each his own, I guess. 

Endpoint, I gain strength continuously as long as I'm not injured. I just gain more when I blast.

----------

